# how to vacuum a carpet substrate?



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

It will just look like an English countryside. Crop circles and all.

Ok, presuming you have the standard gravel vac with about a 2" tube on the end, just wave it in and around the plants. What ever is in the gravel should be breaking down and the nutrients being used by the plants. There shouldn't be much to suck up. The mulm you would vacuum out of the gravel in a fish tank, is good for your plants. If there is much gunk in the plants to suck up, besides fish poop, you're probably over feeding. Some corys might help there.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 5, 2010)

ah... thanks what substrate is to help lower PH and KH? except ada soil cuz they are costly


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What water parameters are you starting off with?

What is your purpose in lowering your kH and gH?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Soil Master Select, Turface have lowered KH and pH in my tanks, unless I add coral sand to them. 
Tap water GH and KH are around 4-5 degrees, pH is in the upper 7s to 8. A friend on a related water system tested a pH of 9 one summer. 

In tanks with SMS or Turface the KH can drop to 0 and the pH to 6.0. A little baking soda (1 teaspoon per 30 gallons) or a water change can bring these numbers up a bit.


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

Mini DYSON :>)


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It will just look like an English countryside. Crop circles and all.
> 
> Ok, presuming you have the standard gravel vac with about a 2" tube on the end, just wave it in and around the plants. What ever is in the gravel should be breaking down and the nutrients being used by the plants. There shouldn't be much to suck up. The mulm you would vacuum out of the gravel in a fish tank, is good for your plants. If there is much gunk in the plants to suck up, besides fish poop, you're probably over feeding. Some corys might help there.


POWER TO THE CORY roud: roud: roud: roud:

Did i mention i Love my 30 or so little Corys ?

My Corys love Detritus/ Mulm or a Rose by any other name?


----------

